# Temporary private health insurance



## dblreedr (Apr 29, 2011)

A little background.

I am canadian, hubby has dual citizenship Canada/UK

We have been living in France for just over 2 years and are moving to Netherlands later this month. Hubby has French health insurance which should tide him over until we get on his employers group plan. I, however, do not have any health insurance at all. Everytime we tried to get me set up, there was always some new hoop to jump through, so we gave up.

Anyway, it appears that I may not be able to obtain health insurance from the Dutch company until I have my BSN and IND Residency Permit, so I need to arrange for about 1 month of private health insurance. 

Can anyone recommend a company that will provide that kind of service?

C


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

dblreedr said:


> A little background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't make sense to have a temporary health insurance because, once you enter the country, you have only 7 days time to register your residence at the Gemeente.


----------

